# Race against time



## Anchor_Ship (Mar 13, 2022)

We are all in a race against time to ascend, get our surgeries and gymmax before our prime is _over. _I’ve been trying harder in school, I have to be successful because we all have one life to be happy and that’s all we get.


----------



## Kroker (Mar 13, 2022)

True asf... I don't to be looksmaxxed and rich at 50 years old ngl, the sooner the better!


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Mar 13, 2022)

Kroker said:


> True asf... I don't to be looksmaxxed and rich at 50 years old ngl, the sooner the better!


I’m wage slaving while balancing classes and Gymcelling hopefully I can get my hands on some MK bro


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 13, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> I’m wage slaving while balancing classes and Gymcelling hopefully I can get my hands on some MK bro


do it bruv,


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 13, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> I’m wage slaving while balancing classes and Gymcelling hopefully I can get my hands on some MK bro


I gained a 0.5cm from it in the second cycle,

bro can't wait to give it another month and expecting a 4cm gain from all my experience from it
the first cycle gave me 1.6cm with other benefits


----------



## bogii (Mar 13, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> I gained a 0.5cm from it in the second cycle,
> 
> bro can't wait to give it another month and expecting a 4cm gain from all my experience from it
> the first cycle gave me 1.6cm with other benefits


what cm are we talking about?

ah height


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 13, 2022)

gobi said:


> what cm are we talking about?


first of all, I'm 17 and I measure my height everyday with a stadiometer right after I wake up
on average using 20mg from a pure and expensive pharma I get 0.65mm everyday

first cycle:1.6cm in 25days
second cycle: 0.5cm in 8 days and still continuing \

I was 188.7 before, 190.3 after the first cycle, and 190.8cm today, morning height/by a stadiometer

also get other benefits and some side effects 
and one minor bad side


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 13, 2022)

gobi said:


> what cm are we talking about?
> 
> ah height


also your avi


----------



## bogii (Mar 13, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> first of all, I'm 17 and I measure my height everyday with a stadiometer right after I wake up
> on average using 20mg from a pure and expensive pharma I get 0.65mm everyday
> 
> first cycle:1.6cm in 25days
> ...


mirin your height im only 5'11


----------



## Lux (Mar 13, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> also get other benefits and some side effects
> and one minor bad side


elab?


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 13, 2022)

gobi said:


> mirin your height im only 5'11


it's alright, you can add some height if your growth plates are still open..


----------



## bogii (Mar 13, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> it's alright, you can add some height if your growth plates are still open..


nah bro the train passed a long time ago unfortunately


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 13, 2022)

Niko said:


> elab?


THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE LEGEND,
dude you are one of the most high iq user on height matters, I've read your threads

anyways

positive side effects:
wrist got thicker
face is more angular and seem to have more "mass" in a good way
hand is thicker
same weight but leaner at the same calorie intake

negatives:
my nose got bigger{ mine is small and I don't mind it, but this is the only bad side besides the bloat and the ongoing minor fatigue

*****all the sides are minor and nothing special to be expected


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 13, 2022)

Niko said:


> elab?


on your gh protocol when you were young.. did you notice nose increase? and what is your ethnic background?


----------



## Lux (Mar 13, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> on your gh protocol when you were young.. did you notice nose increase? and what is your ethnic background?


nose was a bit on the bigger side to start. I'd say it got a bit bigger but not in proportion to jaw so actually looks smaller.


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 13, 2022)

Niko said:


> nose was a bit on the bigger side to start. I'd say it got a bit bigger but not in proportion to jaw so actually looks smaller.


also forgot to say, my head got bigger too, it's minor but it still got bigger, mandible too but more on the wide side rather than the forward growth side


----------



## Lux (Mar 13, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> also forgot to say, my head got bigger too, it's minor but it still got bigger, mandible too but more on the wide side rather than the forward growth side


same. I wish I had done a protocol for shoulder width at the time to get a better ratio.


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 13, 2022)

Niko said:


> same. I wish I had done a protocol for shoulder width at the time to get a better ratio.


how can I interpret a shoulder protocol with the mk?
shoulder width stayed the same..

forgot to tell you I'm taking Huperzine-A with it since it is an Somatostatin inhibitor,


----------



## Patient A (Mar 13, 2022)

I hate life


----------



## Lux (Mar 13, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> how can I interpret a shoulder protocol with the mk?
> shoulder width stayed the same..
> 
> forgot to tell you I'm taking Huperzine-A with it since it is an Somatostatin inhibitor,


there are some threads in best of the best. I'd add low dose ai with a random control procedure & take up swimming or overtrain the shit out of wide grip pull-ups & ohp


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 13, 2022)

Niko said:


> there are some threads in best of the best. I'd add low dose ai with a random control procedure & take up swimming or overtrain the shit out of wide grip pull-ups & ohp


bookmarked all of the best of the best section,

for the ai, I tried aromasin but it induced androgenic alopecia, luckily it only caused thinning in the hair line and I solved most of it
by RU + duta and other minor changes

bookmarked, thanks for the advice, already doing pull ups at such high body fat percentage


----------



## Kroker (Mar 13, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> bookmarked all of the best of the best section,
> 
> for the ai, I tried aromasin but it induced androgenic alopecia, luckily it only caused thinning in the hair line and I solved most of it
> by RU + duta and other minor changes
> ...


Duta at 17 years old?


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Mar 13, 2022)

i'd study but my life is so fucking horrible i literally cant function my brain is working overtime just to keep me sane


----------



## 5ft1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Actually when I first joined this site I was planning on saving up for surgeries

Now I'm going to take out loans and get genio this summer


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 13, 2022)

Kroker said:


> Duta at 17 years old?


yes, I started fin in the lates of 16, by prescription and later took duta

I had several test and a biopsy for my dermatologist to prescribe me fin

my beard is mostly complete, same with bodyhair, my genitalia is 17~cm pressed to the bone,

so yes I fully understand what I'm taking


----------



## Kroker (Mar 13, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> yes, I started fin in the lates of 16, by prescription and later took duta
> 
> I had several test and a biopsy for my dermatologist to prescribe me fin
> 
> ...


where do you live?


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 13, 2022)

Kroker said:


> where do you live?


Iraq


----------



## Kroker (Mar 13, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Actually when I first joined this site I was planning on saving up for surgeries
> 
> Now I'm going to take out loans and get genio this summer


Why genio and not implants?


----------



## Kroker (Mar 13, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> Iraq


There are good Doctors in Iraq? 

How did you find a good mk source?


----------



## 5ft1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Kroker said:


> Why genio and not implants?


I need chin height too, you'd have to get custom implants for that which is pretty close in price to chin wing genio


----------



## TrestIsBest (Mar 13, 2022)

Enkidu said:


> i'd study but my life is so fucking horrible i literally cant function my brain is working overtime just to keep me sane


Start adderall (only with prescription of course) and cut down online time as much as possible. Take up reading as a hobby


----------



## TrestIsBest (Mar 13, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> We are all in a race against time to ascend, get our surgeries and gymmax before our prime is _over. _I’ve been trying harder in school, I have to be successful because we all have one life to be happy and that’s all we get.


I agree but everyone serious about looksmaxing should also go on Tret + sunscreen (+ Fin as needed) as early as possible to prolong his prime as much as possible. Plus a healthy lifestyle of course


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 13, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> We are all in a race against time to ascend, get our surgeries and gymmax before our prime is _over. _I’ve been trying harder in school, I have to be successful because we all have one life to be happy and that’s all we get.


If your still in school you are still young, so grind as quick as you can and you'll make it

Keep in mind I'm mid to late 20s now so have short space of 3 years to ascend (possible in 1 year for me I think) then really enjoy life and get mental health and enjoyment in order fully.
We all want to stay in prime long time like Brad Pitt did all thru his 30s


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Mar 13, 2022)

I didn’t have normal teen life and was ugly in teens and ostracized. No matter how much I ascend I know now I will always be an abused dog full of anger


----------



## UglyGod360 (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## ALP (Mar 13, 2022)

*I am 19 and grinding like a true f cking sigma male everybody around me says stupid s it like you aren't living etc. but they don't know my plan.*


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Mar 13, 2022)

ALP said:


> *I am 19 and grinding like a true f cking sigma male everybody around me says stupid s it like you aren't living etc. but they don't know my plan.*


Cue the anime music


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 13, 2022)

Kroker said:


> There are good Doctors in Iraq?
> 
> How did you find a good mk source?


when you go to a doctor in Iraq or any other shithole, have the mindset that the doctor is a douchebag who doesn't know anything in detail and is there because of his fragile ego, have the mindset of guilty till proven innocent

MK was from Enhanced athlete and Cambridge research,
cambridge is more pure and much more expensive


----------



## WenomWenom (Mar 23, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> I’m wage slaving while balancing classes and Gymcelling hopefully I can get my hands on some MK bro


omg same bro I feel you


----------



## KraftDurchLeid (Aug 30, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> yes, I started fin in the lates of 16, by prescription and later took duta
> 
> I had several test and a biopsy for my dermatologist to prescribe me fin
> 
> ...


did your bones develop since then?


----------

